# ПОМОГИТЕ ОЦЕНИТЬ АККОРДЕОН!!!!



## Lucky26rus (20 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте.вот такой аккордеон-сколько будет стоить и какого года выпуска?состояние хорошее-меха целые.заранее спасибо.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Мар 2011)

Инструмент производства ГДР" Рояль стандарт" производства Клингенталь,годов этак 60-х,ближе к 70-м.Не думаю,что он может быть в хорошем состоянии,даже если мех у него не поеден молью.Для любителя поскрипеть сойдет,но не более.О цене речи нет.Он бесценнен...


----------



## НГП (26 Мар 2011)

Интересно было бы послушать, прежде всего, звучание.
Кстати, кто не ленится выкладывать аудио или видео, тот резко увеличивает шансы на успешную продажу!


----------

